# Wierd round-robin fan fic?



## Texane (Dec 16, 2000)

(this is in Chit Chat to attract more posters) 

Martouf at the Stargate section had this idea.  I think it's great!!!

HERE'S THE DEAL- one person posts a short part of the story and the next person continues it (most people already know what to do; I'm new at fan fic, so I thought I'd give a short explanation).

RULES- 
-No more than four sentences (preferably one).
-When you are not continuing the story (you are making comments on the story), please indicate by using brackets. 

Those are the only rules.  Just remember this is gonna be funny and weird, so don't worry about series continuities!

THANKS TO MARTOUF (Martombed . . .hehehe) FOR THE GREAT IDEA!

The start of the story- 


What the hell.  Maybe Chiana was right.  Aeryn just needed some space, and it would all work out.  And this new planet looked to be so strange, it was the perfect time to work instead of play.


----------



## jsc (Dec 16, 2000)

Even Moya smeemed less figity with a new project under her "wing" which was how Crichton described the attitude he ascribed to the sentient ship.


----------



## Texane (Dec 16, 2000)

Everyone seemed more excited than tense about visiting an unusual planet.  That was different.  Usually Aeryn was "guns at the ready," with D'Argo scaring everything from small children to small animals.  We all needed a vacation.


----------



## jsc (Dec 17, 2000)

(The email didn't notify me you had posted!)
Even Chiana seem sensible and sane and excited about visiting a planet.  Only Rygel was apprehensive.  And that Made both Crighton and D'Argo suspicious.

"Alright, I wonder what that pretentious slug did on THIS planet to not want to visit it?" Crighton asked his large friend.


----------



## Texane (Dec 17, 2000)

"I don't know, D'Argo said quietly, "but one of us had better stick close to our "sovereign" and make sure he doesn't sell Moya with us on board as captives." 

And at that moment, the shuttle landed, and the crew stepped out onto what was a large landing pad for the primary cruisers landing on that side of the planet.  Once the crew accustomed their eyes to the new brightness and colors, they were amazed at what they saw . . .


----------



## jsc (Dec 17, 2000)

Each individual saw a representation of what the people of this world thought each homeworld was like.  It was slightly harrowing to see lush forests next to barren deserts, and mountain crests nestled next to caverns. To make matters worse each of the crew had to step through that representation of thier own world to get to the planet.


----------



## Texane (Dec 17, 2000)

And there was such a feeling of homesickness.  For each of them.  Fortunately, when they finally stepped through the entrance of their own homeworld


----------



## jsc (Dec 18, 2000)

they came through these representations at their own pace some much more slowly than others.  Aeryn turned to D'Argo and said suspicion written on her features, "Well, are they trying to lull us into buying more... or just what was that little trip down nostalgia lane all about!"


----------



## Texane (Dec 18, 2000)

"I don't know," D'Argo said, "but it can't be real.  Some of the people I saw from my past are dead."  He frowned and tried to make sense of it, tried to decipher why the people on this world would do such a thing.


----------



## jsc (Dec 18, 2000)

Crighton walked over to Aeryn and D'Arbo.  His expressin was blank. He looked at them, and took a deep breath, "I don't like to say it but do you think that the slug who would be king is right and this is a planet to avoid?  Hey were is the slimy one now? and I don't see Chiana or Zhaan."


----------



## Texane (Dec 18, 2000)

"Zhaan must be close," Aeryn said.  "I can hear her chanting.  And if Rygel saw something like his own home world, His Lowness is either submersed in food or women, and in that order."


----------



## jsc (Dec 18, 2000)

"So, probably Chiana is doing her thing, too.  So that leaves us three to explore and find out what is going on here." Crighton added.

"I do not feel altogether comfortable... Perhaps.. no.  Let's find out what available." Aeryn said.


----------



## Texane (Dec 18, 2000)

"We're off to see the Wizard . . . ." Crighton noticed that, while the planet and its citizens seemed to welcome visitors on their own terms, the planet itself was nothing like he'd ever seen, or even imagined.


----------



## jsc (Dec 18, 2000)

The trees had purple and blue follage and the flowers were a riot of colors and shapes greens, and yellows and pinks dominated. Here and there oranges, reds and golds fought their way through to the sun which cast a strange redish glow and gave shadows a dried blood color.


----------



## Texane (Dec 19, 2000)

D'Argo couldn't help wondering what Zhaan, the only plant life among them, would make of this.  Crighton was getting more concerned by the minute. He'd seen enough of everyone's blood recently, and here even the shadows looked like dried blood . . . not a good omen.  He needed Sparky to liven things up.

"Where the devil is Rygel?" he asked.


----------



## jsc (Dec 19, 2000)

"Perhaps we three should find Zhaan, our slime bucked with delusions of godhood, and Chiana. I am thinking as a warrior... even the shadows lo.."

Aeryn cut D'Arbo off with a hurried whisper, "If we have to find them can we go back through the welcome gates... or back into gates not our own?"

[Edited by jsc on 12-19-2000 at 01:12 AM]


----------



## Texane (Dec 19, 2000)

Just then, Zhaan came out of her welcoming "area," finishing what seemed to be a Delvian chant.  "That was the most sensuous welcome I have ever received," she sighed.  "Even the plants here make one light-headed."

As Crighton looked at her, he realized the tatoos on her face and head looked different; more bronze and red than gold.  "You're not, ah, going all red-eyed on us, are you, Zhaan?" 

"And where the hazmalah have you been?" demanded D'Argo.  "And where is Rygel and Chiana?"


----------



## jsc (Dec 20, 2000)

"Have they not...?" Zhaan was puzzled.  "That welcome was ummm..." she sang seeming immersed in hew own thoughts and sensations.

Crighton shook his head,"I'm going to try to sneak back in if the don't wander out in two minutes, well for Chiana, anyway, Sluggo will have to fee..I mean fend for itself!"


----------



## Texane (Dec 20, 2000)

"John, I'm not sure that's a good idea,"  said Zhaan.  "Chiana is a wanted fugitive on her home world.  If this planet truly put her through a recreation of that world, then she may have already been mind-cleansed. There will be nothing any of us can do to help her."


----------



## jsc (Dec 21, 2000)

"Well, you came out changed.  Your spots are more bronze than gold... perhaps they did not FULLY ... I mean it was kind of like earth but there was a wrongness to it... If Chiana's world is like that... Perhaps there would be something we could do to help..."

Out popped Chiana, "Hi! That was nice. Zhaan did you get to meditate?"


----------



## Texane (Dec 21, 2000)

Everyone turned to face Chiana.  "Are you alright?" asked D'Argo, trying not to look as concerned as he felt.

"Sure I am,"  she said.  "It was like my world was when I was a child, before all the feuding began, before my parents died."  They had all seen Chiana in many different situations:  crazy, angry, tense, funny, ironic, sexy, hysterical, you name it; everything but serene.  It was a little strange.

"Where is Rygel?" she asked.


----------



## DCBastien (Dec 21, 2000)

They needn't have worried, for his familiar voice came echoing through the glade.

"No! Get away from me!"

Chricton looked to Aeryn, "Maybe the happy juice doesn't work on him. Might explain why he wasn't ahppy 'bout comin'."

(Texy, I followed you all the way over the board to find this. You watch too much SG... Wizard of Oz!)


----------



## jsc (Dec 22, 2000)

"Maybe the Slug who would be king returned to his world to find they really wished to depose him." D'Argo commented with a smile. "Perhaps they wouldn't feed him or give him women but wanted to incarcerate him." The tall warrior smiled.


----------



## Texane (Dec 22, 2000)

No such luck.  Rygel came out of the glade with four women trailing behind him, one hanging onto his leg, and three more carrying food.  "It figures," thought Crighton.  The rest of us get landscapes; Rygel gets women and food.  There is no justice in the alien world.


----------



## jsc (Dec 22, 2000)

Aeryn looked at Zhaan closely then peered at Chiana and finally stared openly at D'Argo. "John Crighton, you look different also. I don't know.. younger..."

"This planet is not what it appears.."D'Argo started to say.

"Burp" went Rygel simultaneously passing wind and that really ended the speculations... at least in that spot.


----------



## Texane (Dec 22, 2000)

Crighton looked at Aeryn.  "You look like you're 16," he said, sounding like Mickey Mouse.  "Chiana, how many years ago was it when your parents were alive?"


----------



## jsc (Dec 22, 2000)

Chiana tilted her head and smiled at John and Aeryn.  She winked at D'Argo and replied,"Of course they are alive ... "  and she pointed to the welcoming areas, "in there. Everyone is in there because in there is made from our memories. And memories become reality, in there." She smiled again and gently tugged on D'Argo's mustache.  "You must meet my parents, please come back with me!"

[Edited by jsc on 12-23-2000 at 11:09 PM]


----------



## Texane (Dec 23, 2000)

"Chiana,"  D'Argo said, now acting like one of her parents (or so she thought), "answer John's question.  Are we younger now that we've gone through this world's portals?  And will we stay young?  And what is the rest of this world like?"

[Edited by Texane on 12-24-2000 at 11:10 AM]


----------



## jsc (Dec 24, 2000)

"It is wonderful in there, D'Argo, Crighton, Aeryn, Zhaan   please come  back with me.  Let's go home." She smiled an enchanting smile and tilted her head and looked totally young, charming, and utterly untrustworthy.

Rygel shullumped up the path towards Chiana yelling, "Wait for your sovereign!"


----------



## Texane (Dec 24, 2000)

But Aeryn was born and bred a Peacekeeper, no matter at what age.

"NO, Chiana!  For some reason the portals of this world are so enticing, they keep us from exploring the rest of the world.  What is here that the inhabitants are trying to hide?"

Zhaan nodded her head. "I agree with Aeryn.  Either we find out what is being hidden on this world, or we all go back to Moya together."


----------



## jsc (Dec 24, 2000)

"We have this wonderful chance to go home, home the way we want to remember it.  Home as we would like it.  Please, lets not throw away this chance!"  Chiana begged, impassioned tears rolling down her face.

"Yeah, right.  Keep us drugged and off the planet!" Crighton shook his head, "D'Argo you and Aeryn look around over here," he pointed to the front and signaled for them to take Rygel ,"and Zhaan and I will go in the opposite direction."  He grabbed Chiana's arm ignoring her wailing protests.


----------



## Texane (Dec 29, 2000)

And it didn't take long to find out what the planet hid.  One mile from the ethreal-like entrances began the Peacekeeper guardstations just outside the Peacekeeper bases.  Surrounding miles and miles of underground caverns where some type of ore was being mined by all types of beings.  Slaves.

"John," Zhaan whispered, as they took in the comings and goings of the bases," we seem to be returning to our normal ages."

"I know.  And have you noticed that the others who aren't Peacekeepers are being allowed to go to the portals, and come back to the base?  And they have some type of device attached to their legs."

On the other side, D'Argo had come to the same conclusion.

"This is a slave planet.  The devices on their legs are tracking devices, that are programmed to permit the slave to travel a certain distance," Aeryn explained to D'Argo.  "If the slave travels any farther, he is electrocuted.  The slaves are allowed to go to the portals as a reward for good behavior," she said. "It is a better use of resources than to have the requisite number of Peacekeepers on the planet that would be required to guard this many slaves."


----------



## jsc (Dec 29, 2000)

D'Argo smiled wolfishly.  "From what we have see, Aeryn Sun, do you think that the peace keepers are concentrated in an area so a precision strike could eliminate most of them?" His warrior blood was rising and his wish to strike at the peacekeepers was strong.

"We seem to move freely among the slaves.  Our clothes don't seem to matter but I would be careful as they might have something watching us." Aeryn replied looking around for potential spys living and non-living.

"Are you saying NO!" D'Argo's voice was getting louder.

"I am not. I am saying we have to be careful when we make a strike to look for hidden spys.  A planet not crawling with peacekeepers could mean trouble.  Come on lets find John!"


----------



## Texane (Dec 30, 2000)

For all of her Pa'u training, Zhaan was having the same reaction as D'Argo. She, too had been a prisoner of the Peacekeepers, and the thought of an entire planet devoted to keeping many races as slaves required the utmost of restraint and training that she had to keep from calling for those warring, lustful, dangerous desires within her that could overcome any Delvian and, ultimately, drive one insane.


----------



## jsc (Dec 30, 2000)

Zhaan, was shaking with anger, "John, we have to do something!  We must release the prisoners.  These peacekeepers do such cruel and unimaginable things..."

Crighton looked at Zhaan and was worried aobut her reaction,
"Yes.  Let's find Aeryn and D'Argo and get something going...Hey!" One moment of inattention and Chiana was gone.
"Where is she?"


----------



## Texane (Jan 3, 2001)

The they were joined by D'Argo and Aeryn.

"Have you seen Chiana?" Crighton asked.

"No," said Aeryn.  "I thought she was with you," secretly thinking that Crighton should have let her throw Chiana and Rygel, the two biggest flea marketeers in the quadrant, off the ship when she suggested it the first time.

"I think we can let her go for now, John," Zhaan said.  "She has probably gone back to the portals, and we have to go back there to get Rygel before we leave anyway."

"O.k.  So is it agreed that we do something about releasing the slaves from this planet, or what?" said Crighton.


----------



## jsc (Jan 3, 2001)

Zhaan looked at her fellow captives, "If the peacekeepers built these portals as a way to gain slaves very likely we can not return to Moya. They probably disabled all ways to contact the ships the "inhabitants" came in.  I think it likely we have only our own resources here until we can get to the main buildings. We don't yet know the peacekeepers strength, so I think we four should spy a little rather than die quickly in an unplanned attack."


----------



## Texane (Jan 3, 2001)

"Zhaan is right," Aeryn said.  We need more information. We don't want to end up right back where we were on the Gammak Base with one of us in the Aurora Chair.  We need more information about the portals and the layout of this base."

"I'm with that," said Crighton.  At this point, his brain was already a Scorpy jigsaw puzzle.  On the other hand, this might just be the opportunity he had been searching for to try and access the chip and use it for information the crew needed, instead of letting the chip use him.  If he had survived the Aurora Chair, he could do anything.

D'Argo was worried about Chiana, but there was nothing he could do about that now.  Everyone seemed to assume that Rygel was knee deep in food somewhere, and if he was becoming younger, it certainly wouldn't hurt him.

So they began to plan . . .


----------

